# Crash



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My good friend Mike's 20 year-old daughter (Abbie) was in this car and has been in the hospital for over a week now. She's out of intensive care minus some internal parts but will be recovering for quite a while. The tiny Chevy Sonic went through a red light and T-boned a pickup causing it to barrel roll several times. She was the passenger in the front seat and was extricated with the Jaws of Life.

All other people in both vehicles are fine. Abbie is now able to eat liquids and is expected to be released this week, but will need lots of care for some time.

Fortunately, she was wearing a seat belt. However, she had a habit of running the lower strap above her hips and that is what caused the extensive damage to her body. Injuries include a concussion, broken collar bone, broken back, and internal organs.

The 3 young ladies in the car are typical Milleniums - phones and texting incessantly. Can't say for sure what the driver was doing, but how does one run a dead-red light in broad daylight at a busy intersection without being distracted?

Lesson 2: Wear seatbelts per instructions.

If you know anyone who is uncomfortable wearing a seat belt and doesn't do it properly, do not allow it under any circumstances.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A long road to recovery, think any of them learned their lesson. Like guys not wearing their safety harnesses properly - you tell them and they look at you and say it'll never happen to me Hmmm!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

First let me say, glad to here everyone is Ok and I hope the young lady makes a full recovery. I will probably get a lot of flack for this but I will say my opinion anyway.

First of all, there is no argument, that seat belts save lives and many injuries. But I feel it shouldnt be a law to have to wear one. Many states allow motorcyle riders to ride without helmets as Arizona does, they even let children ride in the back of pickup trucks !!! before the law came into affect here in Az, the insurance companies said it would lower costs, well it hasnt but has raised their profits, because they have less payouts for injuries, becuase seat belts do work. IMO this is another example of laws for the large coporations to make more money. And personally I dont wear them nor do I wear a helmet when I ride my bike, this is my choice and I feel no one has the right to tell me how to live. people need to be responsible for their own actions and quit letting or wanting the govt or others tell them how to live. You may call me stupid, old fart or what ever you want but my life is my decision to live as dangerous or stupid as I want not as you want me to live. I believe put the facts out there and let people make their own mind up, dont make it a law


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Kind of hard to control your vehicle in a situation if your laying on the passenger seat causing more accidents.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to hear she's alive and will recover... I agree with Ed, seatbelts and helmets should be your choice. Here in Arizona I've seen pickups with a full load of children, some families only have one vehicle and more children than seatbelts, is it dangerous? sure, but so is driving on the highway. Lately I've noticed quite a few fatal vehicle crashes, it's been a pickup truck vs a car, the passengers in the pickup walk away, the passengers in the car don't... It's dangerous on the roads nowadays, especially when people are texting and driving. I give them the one finger salute...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> First let me say, glad to here everyone is Ok and I hope the young lady makes a full recovery. I will probably get a lot of flack for this but I will say my opinion anyway.
> 
> First of all, there is no argument, that seat belts save lives and many injuries. But I feel it shouldnt be a law to have to wear one. Many states allow motorcyle riders to ride without helmets as Arizona does, they even let children ride in the back of pickup trucks !!! before the law came into affect here in Az, the insurance companies said it would lower costs, well it hasnt but has raised their profits, because they have less payouts for injuries, becuase seat belts do work. IMO this is another example of laws for the large coporations to make more money. And personally I dont wear them nor do I wear a helmet when I ride my bike, this is my choice and I feel no one has the right to tell me how to live. people need to be responsible for their own actions and quit letting or wanting the govt or others tell them how to live. You may call me stupid, old fart or what ever you want but my life is my decision to live as dangerous or stupid as I want not as you want me to live. I believe put the facts out there and let people make their own mind up, dont make it a law


I agree 100%, though I DO WEAR MINE


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont think it should be a law but a choice

now i will say this

i drove tow truck for 7 years,many years back. this is before it was a law in Mn to wear your seat belt

i have been to too many accident scenes to count

the ones with the worse injuries and most deaths were the ones where the occupants of a vehicle did not have their seat belts on.

ive seen people thrown several hundreds of feet from their vehicles,people sticking through windshields etc

incidents like this dont happen when a seat belt is properly worn

but like i said it should be a choice to wear it and not a law

i always wear mine and always have ever since i got my drivers license way back in the early 80's

i also wear a helmet,and we have no helmet law here in Mn

but i look at it like this "im way to pretty to eat blacktop"


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

forgot to say

hope she has a full and speedy recovery

she will be in our thoughts


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was trying to say that if you are going to wear a seat belt, do it properly or make sure others are.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Exactly Glen.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Amen. I was in a 100+ mph head on collision responding to a call in 2009. Seatbelt saved my life without a doubt. And I thank Ford every day for making those Crown Vics out of recycled Tiger tanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> Amen. I was in a 100+ mph head on collision responding to a call in 2009. Seatbelt saved my life without a doubt. And I thank Ford every day for making those Crown Vics out of recycled Tiger tanks. :smile:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aint it a shame they quit making the CV


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I think most (not all) would agree it's a good idea but it is NOT the governments job to force our choices upon us.so if they choose not to do those things , the insurance companies can charge them more and give the rest of us a break, or simply don't insure them. and if they can't the doctor bill screw em ,let em die, it was their choice. that is the way things should be.I know it's not pc to admit that human life is not precious but that's the truth


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

hoping for a speedy recovery to that young lady...and all involved, that car is messed up!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn kiyote, what in the hell is in the water up there. . The wife wanted to know what part of Idaho do you live in? does everyone up there think alike? She's been talking about moving to Idaho someday but your freaking her out...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't get any details last night, but her father, Mike, told me in a short conversation that Abbie is not doing well now and that her release date is unknown. I'll learn more when I see him this evening.

To put a face with the post, here's a short video of Abbie at my place learning to shoot a pistol for the first time: 




Watching is Mike and Abbie's sister, Allie, who was in the back seat of the car and uninjured.

Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Short, I also think wearing seat belts are good idea and so are helmets, but just not for me. Hell Igrew up in a different era. And such things just werent done. Everytime I see a grown man wearing a bicycle helmet I bust out laughing, now I dont mean no disrespect if any members might wear one, but come on, I could go on and on about such things just a different generation I guess. remember you cant teach an old dog new tricks and we have way to many laws let alone ones that tell us what to do with our lives.

Glen, glad to hear she is doing well, seemed like to me she was standing backwards in the video, meaning left should have been forward


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, she'll have another outlook at bowling.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Damn kiyote, what in the hell is in the water up there. . The wife wanted to know what part of Idaho do you live in? does everyone up there think alike? She's been talking about moving to Idaho someday but your freaking her out...


lol.come on up, only thing in the water is a dose of reality.unless you are a lib , in that case stay where you are ,you are not welcome here. what I say may seem harsh but I am fed up with folks ,pushing their views of what is good for me (us)on the rest of us. make your own choices and let me make mine.. I will accept the consequences of mine and expect others to do the same.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A liberal? I am hunter, fishermen, and trapper looking for a state where I can set some foothold traps...lmao. I would sell my cage traps and move tomorrow if I could. Were taking care of grandma right now, then we need to venture up to northern Arizona to get acclimated to the cold again. After that it's Idaho, Montana or Alaska...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> A liberal? I am hunter, fishermen, and trapper looking for a state where I can set some foothold traps...lmao. I would sell my cage traps and move tomorrow if I could. Were taking care of grandma right now, then we need to venture up to northern Arizona to get acclimated to the cold again. After that it's Idaho, Montana or Alaska...


yeah , I knew from other posts, you would be welcome here. and no , not everyone agrees with me. that would be a freakkn utopia.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You're right, Ed. Technique issues but we got it straightened out. Lots of beginners want to lean backwards, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers and good thought for Abbie and her family Glen.

I don't think that you should be forced to wear a seatbelt or helmet, but if your injuries are compounded by your choice to not wear either, the insurance company should not have to pay for those injuries. back in the 70's I drove a tow truck for a bit, I've seen some horrific stuff from people not wearing them, although I never used to until my current wife said she didn't want to be injured by my ass flying around the vehicle in an accident.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of different opinions, that's for sure. I called on the services of a tow truck driver a few years ago, who was not wearing a seat belt. Said he had seen lots of crash scenes over the years and was convinced that he was better off not wearing one. I asked if he ever got pulled over for the obvious infraction and he said he hadn't. (I think he knew some of the local police but state and county police cover the rural areas like mine, too.)

Obviously, he didn't believe in them.

As a side note, the other 2 occupants in the crash vehicle (driver and rear passenger) were belted in and had no injuries to speak of.

I guess it can go either way, but I buckle up as a matter of habit. Even in my old '66 pickup with only lap belts.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will say, I did wear them when I raced at manzanita speedway down in south Phoenix years ago, better make that ages ago, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my last tows for the Ohio state patrol involved a station wagon driven my the mother, she had seven kids in the car. No one was belted in. She was drunk, hit a tree going, what they believed was 80+MPH. Close your eyes and imagine what that scene was like...It was worse than that....
This is a picture I posted here on PT when it happened, just about a year ago. My middle daughter, her husband, and three of my grandchildren were in this car (Prius) when they were t-boned by a guy who ran a stop sign in open farm land. They all survived, my grandson Sam, had a broken leg, my daughter Trinity, had a fractured vertebra. They are on the mend still. Seat belts and God saved them along with the heavy frame on prius hybrid.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Abbie took a turn for the worse yesterday and blew past ICU straight into critical care. Mike was really bummed when he came to my place to pick up his dog. (I was dog sitting for him,)

Complications from Abbie's diabetes put her in trouble. She had gone into DKA: *Diabetic ketoacidosis* (*DKA*) is a potentially life-threatening complication in patients with diabetes mellitus.

But, while Mike was with me last night, Abbie had made a remarkable turn-around and was eating again.

Hopefully, this part of the equation has been solved and back to the business of healing her.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, our well wish's are with her.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope she continues to improve! On a another sad not I saw the aftermath of a pedestrian struck by a vehicle yesterday. She was taken away by ambo and I hope she does alright. Ive seen so many of those it doesn't even phase me anymore but I still cant help but hope she's gonna be ok.

My point here? Hug your loved ones every chance you get. Stuff happens, and without warning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very true.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like she's turned the corner and has continued to show improvement.

Her dad is pretty worn out from trying to work and then spending the remaining hours each day with her.

I haven't heard anything of a release date but will post progress reports.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Glen.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

More good news, Thanks


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Abbie's coming home today.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great news !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

She hasn't been released yet. All the ducks have not lined up yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good news. Give her our best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

God speed for Abbie's recovery!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Released today. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

glen,glad to hear that. hope her recovery continues to be quick and complete


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Better late than never, found this post. Wishing a complete recovery and continued direction thereof. Glad she's home, recovery will be better in a home environment IMO.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As you may know, Abbie has a long way to go. She was an all-"A" high school student involved in many activities and now has entered college. The accident messed up her schedule but things are looking up.

She has been given access to a van, so that she can get in and out with less pain. She now drives herself to classes and uses a wheelchair to help her to travel longer distances but she is determined to carry on.

She is able to walk but not enough to be completely free of the wheels. Yet.

Thanks for everyone's support. Just thought I'd let you know how things are going for the youngster.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very good news Glen!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Glen, that great news

she sounds like a very determined young lady

which im glad to hear

so many people in this day and age would just say screw it and give up and live off of the govts teet

we need more young folk like her to help get this country back on track


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's been a pleasure to know her.

Last winter I was helping her dad install a wood burning stove in the living room. We installed a custom ceramic floor for the stove but painted the room first. Abbie wanted to help so I gave her the long handle and roller and put her to work on the ceiling.

While her lazy sister vanished, Abbie completed the task.

She's going to be a keeper for some lucky guy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow. Just read all the comments on my friend, MT's, daughter after a near-fatal crash and life-threatening repercussions. I had forgotten all the troubling details from some 5 years ago. Just makes me more proud of the young lady. I also remember the prayers and am grateful for that.

First pic is that of the vehicle she was in.

Second pic was taken from today's newspaper. Tough kid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to her that’s amazing. Good luck to her I’m her career.


----------

